# is there any fixture at home depot that I can use for a planted tank



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi everyone well I'm working in a dys canopy for my 75 gallon tank I want to get a betta sorority in there but I have to make it look like a jungle so the idea of the canopy is to get fluorescent lighting hide it in the canopy to keep plants alive the leds I have now don't really work that well even with low light plants so I need fluorescent I saw most of the lights at pet stores are expensive so I was taking a look at home depot and they have t5 t8 t 12 and high output lights I was wondering would any of those work to keep plants alive if not is there any other cheap option

I have a friend who bought some undercabinet lights and his plants grow like crazy the only thing I don't like from those lights is the yellow color they're not white 

So any recommendations ? Thanks for reading


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Any daylight ~6500k fluorescent should grow plants if it's bright enough. You can look for one that fits your tank, or use a clamp light that to screw regular daylight CFLs into.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

As Matt said you can put any light on your tank that is 6500/7000K and it will work. Long bulbs or short CFL's in the silver dome lamps, either works just fine. 

Keep in mind if you go long flourescent if you go with 4 or 6 bulbs keep an eye out for algae, PAR goes up with more bulbs so algae may or may not affect your tank with lighting change.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I was thinking to with a couple of bulbs an see how it works if o needmore I would add them later now another question how high sgould they go from water surface I was thinking about 6 " but I'm afraid that the glass cover that I have as a splash protection gets hot with lights and starts cracking when the water makes contact with it so 6" would be enough to keeo that safe and cover the whole tank surface?


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

CFL's don't really get that hot. I use the polished aluminum clamp lights on a few of my juvie tanks and I sit the light right on the glass versa top pointing down. The bulb is maybe an inch from the glass. If you are doing a tank that size may I suggest a hanging shop light. For $30 you can have plenty of light and if you get the diamond plate one you could swap the chains out for something nicer looking. I have this exact light that will be installed over my 6 10g fry tanks. I will be using 3 total:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia...=ZZc7bu/Ntk-All/Ntt-shop%2Blight#.Un42TuLZgf4


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use the shop lights over my 75g and 55gal tanks, however, I bought the cheaper ones at walmart. I paid $9.99 each for the two bulb shop lights and hung them over my tanks from chains. I bought the GE "Daylight" 6500k 40w bulbs for [email protected]$10.00 to total $20.00. On my 75gal I also have a third 6500k light to total 3 bulbs over it-they are not all on at the same time-but I do use them all for the plants.

_Florescent light bulbs need to be changed out every 12 month even if they still shine-you can see the light but the plants can't see it for photosynthesis..._

You can paint the plain white shop lights any color to match your house or they usually will fit nicely in a DIY canopy.

I did buy a switch to attach it to the cord so I wouldn't have to plug/unplug every time I turned the lights on/off. It only cost a few dollars at most.

I like the chains so that I can raise and/or lower the lights as needed to work on the tank or for algae control.

All my tanks are open top and my light usually are within half inch of the top of the tank and near the filter. Water does splash on the lights-but I have never had any problems with my lights or electric issue due to water. They do sell end caps for florescent lights-but I have never felt the need for them. I have had the cats knock the light off into the tank and that didn't even kill the light-fixture is still working nearly 8 years later...lol...


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow thanks guys ilikebutteflies I was really afraid of having those glasses cracking but whit that that you're tellingme I guess I'll be fine I I was planning to put them about 6" from the tops but now I see that I can actually get them lower I don't want the canopy that high oldfishlady the idea is that fit them in my wood canopy I have a timer for lights so plug and unplug won't be a problem

I know too much light could be a problem wuth algae what do you recommend just two or 3 bulbs? Cause I was looking to have some medium and high light plants


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use 3 bulbs at different times to encourage plant growth while keeping algae in check. I raise and lower the lights based on plant growth/needs of the system. I usually use all 3 bulbs for the first 3hours in the AM-I turn the single bulb off for 4hr-then turn it back on for 3 more hours during the height of plant growth.
I use all 3 bulbs when I take pics too.
In the cooler months I usually only use 2 bulbs 75% of the time and I decrease my PP to 10h/day.
In the warmer month I stay on 12h/day PP using all 3 bulbs 90% of the time.
I can use my lights to help me control algae to a degree.

IMO-algae is expected and a normal part of the aquarium and some species of algae is a sign of a healthy system. Some species of algae is good to have in the tank-Some species can help make the tank look more natural by softening edges, it provides a place and food source for other natural aquatic creatures that help to keep the system healthy-it can also be a source of added nutrition for the Betta itself and other aquatic life you keep in the tank.

Not all algae is bad, however, since this is a closed system we have to keep even the good algae in check-Just like everything else in the system-occasional manual removal is needed along with your regular water changes-just part of general care of a closed system.

You can over clean and remove too much good stuff that is keeping the system healthy if not careful.....

Here is a link to my 75gal I just set back up....The NPT or soil based system.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=250745


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

So here is the fixture I bought today 

http://mobile.walmart.com/m/phoenix...erica-4-Solid-State-Shop-Light-White/19759624

theyre 6500k t8 lights and an update on the canopy I'm building I'll start with this and keep you updated


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

*we're done guys thank you*

So here's the final product thanks for all your help I'll get an extra fixture later to promote grow on plants and maybe move my katana swords to the canopy or at least center them above the tank I hope this would help to start a planted tank again thanks for all your help


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I may start a dys thread to share some ideas later


----------

